# Mini 14 questions



## BDD (Apr 27, 2010)

What's the difference between a Mini 14 and one that is pre-ban ?
Is there a value difference ?

Also, how do you mount a scope on a Mini ?

Thanks,


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Apr 27, 2010)

You can find several scope bases for the rifle at Brownells.com.

The Mini series is basically the same same no matter when it was produced except for the first year or so of production, which has a serial number beginning with 180-.  Those rifles have no parts compatible with the guns that came after and Ruger offers no parts or support for them.


----------



## jmbarry (May 2, 2010)

The mini comes with two indentations milled into the receiver where the Ruger scope mounts are installed, or you can mount a picatinny rail system and mount a scope on it.


----------



## vonnick52 (May 24, 2010)

I have a 196-series Ranch rifle and I put the ATI Strikeforce collapsible/folding stock on it.  It has the grooves for the Ruger rings, and they work very well.  It's a nice set-up.  I call it my zombie gun or my Poor Man's AR.  I've used it on a couple hog hunts when I know the shot is going to be up close.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 25, 2010)

BDD said:


> What's the difference between a Mini 14 and one that is pre-ban ?
> Is there a value difference ?
> 
> Also, how do you mount a scope on a Mini ?
> ...



While the feds have eliminated the restriction on "assault weapons" some states still have them, or restrictions on transfer.  These restrictions do not apply to "pre-ban" guns, which are grandfathered (usually).  

In those states only, a "pre-ban" gun may bring a premium.  Paying extra in Georgia would be a waste of money.  Sellers who hype "pre-ban" for a Georgia are trying to sell something that doesn't exist.

Same situation exists for a pre-ban AR-15, and a current production.  Same gun, except in a very few states.


----------



## biker13 (May 25, 2010)

My Mini is a 181 series,guess it ain't worth anything?


----------



## chipjones54 (Oct 21, 2010)

Don't even think about buying the side plate mount for the Mini. You cannot tighten it enough to stop the scope from wobbling!
 Trust me on this one.


----------



## LawnStalker (Oct 21, 2010)

dlsbiker13 said:


> My Mini is a 181 series,guess it ain't worth anything?



I think at least some of the 181's are bicentineal models which while not adding a tremendous premium happen to be on my wish list,. Check the reciver for something to the effect of "Proudly made in the 200th year of freedom". 

There are after market replacements for the 180 series scattered about. The extractor was supposed to be the weak link in the 180's design but Brownell's offered a replacement in case it's needed.

Got to x2 the side plate scope mount warning though I have found two rifles (of several hundred) with firm mounts like that. Someone once made a combo rear sight/scope mount for the mini that really help its accuracy (until the barrel gets hot). If anyone has the name of one like that I'd appreciate the info. I need a couple.


----------

